# Shrimps and snails with Mbuna??



## adam858585 (Nov 20, 2010)

Are there any type of snails or shrimps that would be compatible with Mbuna?


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Not that I know of. I have snails in my tank (by accident) and my cichlids eat them up like crazy. They do sell very large snails, about the size of a U.S. quarter, maybe if they can't fit in the cichlids mouth they won't eat them? I also have an electric blue crayfish, she's about 6 inches long, and she does fine with my Mbuna. She just needs a cave to hide in.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

The ones they can't eat. But then they'll usually try to eat the fish (like the blue crayfish). So in other words, not really. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had nerite snails about the size of a dime. The mbuna still nipped their antennae and eye stalks and constantly knocked them off the glass. They would land on their backs, and be unable to graze constantly on the algae as required to avoid starvation.

Crustaceans like shrimp and crayfish also get eaten by the fish when they molt.


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had my crayfish since she was about 2" long. She has molted every two months almost on the dot. My fish have never bothered her, but they do help her eat her old shell after she molts it. I hate the snails I have. They breed in the filters and I can't get all of their eggs out of the substrate to elimanate them. I bought the tank used and the previous owner had sand and live plants, thus lots of snails. Even though we replaced the sand and totally cleaned out the tank, the snails continue to breed. :? I have to agree and say snails probably are not going to survive, maybe I have just been lucky with my crayfish?


----------



## adam858585 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice, Im not so tempted by the snails, i have a 5" Bristlenose that keeps the tank fairly algae free. I like the idea of a blue lobster/crayfish though, they are pretty cool. Im just worried it may upset the balance of the tank the fish may not like it.


----------



## malawirish (Feb 17, 2007)

Would shrimp such as Cherry Shrimp survive in a fry tank does anyone know?


----------



## adam858585 (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont think the cherry shrimp would have problems with the fry but im not so sure on weather it would cope well with the water parameters


----------



## malawirish (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought 3 cherry shrimp today just to see how theyd get on, but when i brought them home i decided to keep them separated from the fry so i put them in a container i usually use for fry until theyre a week or 2 old.
So theyre in the same water doing fine, I might chance letting one loose in the tank after a week or so.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I currenty have 2 "Mystery Snails" in my tank and the Mbuna's dont even seem to recognize they are there. Been a little over a month and not a problem at all. They are about the size of a quarter tho.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have malaysian trumpet snails in my tank....I've had them in there for about 1 1/2 yrs. My mbuna could care less about them however, most people don't care for snails. I myself don't mind them :thumb:


----------

